# Life in Spain



## Spangle (May 13, 2013)

Is possibly becoming more of a reality, due to changes in circumstances we now feel we're in a position to buy a property as a holiday home for now with a view to moving out in about 4yrs time.

We are thinking of Algorfa area, as its not coastal but close enough should we want it and close to the airport that serves our local airport year round. Although that may change when we finally get out which is going to take a little longer coz guess who forgot to renew the passports. 

I have heard that Dogs aren't allowed off lead much in this area. Is this true, as you can imagine life with no or not very much off lead walks for a couple of spaniels is not going to be much fun, for us let alone them. Also are vaccines possible now for that sandfly illness (sorry know that's not the proper name but can't remember what it's called) if there is then I can get the dogs sorted with that before we come over. 

Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It's called Leishmaniasis and there are many treatments available as well as preventatives but there are no known cures or vaccines. For your dogs they should wear anti-Leishmaniasis collars which are available in UK.


----------



## ajul (Apr 9, 2013)

There is now a vaccine against leishmaniasis which is made by Virbac. All vets here know of it and are administering it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ajul said:


> There is now a vaccine against leishmaniasis which is made by Virbac. All vets here know of it and are administering it.


It's a vaccine that is not 100% proven, that some, may be even most vets are working with...


----------



## ajul (Apr 9, 2013)

No vaccine is 100% effective. I use the scalibor collar as well( together this gives about 98% protection) I'd wrap them in mosquito netting if I could. The vaccine costs 150 Euros for the first year as 3 injections are needed. After that it's 50 Euros a year for the booster. Having lost a couple of my dogs to this dreadful disease I think it's worth it.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's a vaccine that is not 100% proven, that some, may be even most vets are working with...


I don't think any vaccine is 100% proven. Here, all the vets are working with the vaccine because there are a lot of cases of leishmania. I have three friends whose dogs have had the illness: one eventually died after they had spent a lot of money on treatment, one is still badly affected and although they have spent a serious amount of money on treatment and are determined to give her all the chances they can, she is in a horrible state and the other is a young healthy dog which may not have too many long term problems but has to be monitored constantly. I think the vaccine is expensive, but the people who have treated their dogs have spent much more. There is lots of information on the Internet about the vaccine, which you can read about and make an informed choice. I think that even though it's not infallible, it's worth it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I didn't know that vaccines are not 100% proven. 
In my previous post I did just want to point out however that, although almost everyone is behind this vaccine, and most people think it's better to give it than not, there is still some question over it - it's not a shut case so to speak.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If you opt for the Scallibor collar, monitor your dog closely. We only tried it on one of ours and he was allergic to the content and some dogs are allergic to other insect repellants.


----------



## Spangle (May 13, 2013)

Thanks very much for the replies. I shall have an indepth discussion next time I visit the vets (I love being forewarned with her), which won't be long as kennel cough vacs are due soon. That is providing the little sh1te is still living, had to wade into a pond up to my waist this morning as he was swimming after a duck and getting quite tired.  much as I threatened his life I wasn't quite prepared to let him drown just yet.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We are having the new vaccine for Our Little Azor, as well as the collar and Avantix.

About a third of our dogs in the perrerahave Leishmaniasis yet with regular treatmet most live to a good old age.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Our dog was allergic to the Scallibor collar, he lost his fur around the area where the collar touched, the fur grew back after I took the collar off.
He has just had his second dose of the new vaccine today, and seems OK so far.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The latest vaccine is the latest of a string of vaccines that didn't work. Because of the seriousness of this disease they release the vaccine without the usual trials. This latest vaccine is not proven but was released simply because it is better to try something than nothing. There are already reports that it is not 100% effective (according to 6 vets I know).


----------



## ajul (Apr 9, 2013)

That's strange because a leish vaccine has not existed before.Ican can assure you of that because I've been looking for 15 years. Trials were held and I can send you the results if you wish.


----------

